# Water in trunk



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

I just got a spec v the other night and I have found water in the trunk. I have had this happen on another spec v I had a year ago, but it was caused by a stick being caught between the wheel and the inside of the rear whell well. Has any one else with a spec v experienced this type of problem? And are spec v's known to leak around the tail lights as the old classics are? I have a gernal idea of what to do and what to use to seal it up, but if there are any ideas in the area of do it yourself repair that would be great :thumbup:


----------



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

ar02specv said:


> I just got a spec v the other night and I have found water in the trunk. I have had this happen on another spec v I had a year ago, but it was caused by a stick being caught between the wheel and the inside of the rear whell well. Has any one else with a spec v experienced this type of problem? And are spec v's known to leak around the tail lights as the old classics are? I have a gernal idea of what to do and what to use to seal it up, but if there are any ideas in the area of do it yourself repair that would be great :thumbup:



from what i have experienced with my spec v which is 2003, the taillights do leak water even with the seal that comes on the stock lights. im thinkin of using MP-1 or some other kind of sealant to help this problem. every time i wash my car or it rains the inside starts foggin if the windows are rolled up, really sux in the rain. but ill be takin care of this problem myself very soon. if ya dont want that nasty mildew smell in your car i suggest you do something about it quick.


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

OI$urfGOD said:


> from what i have experienced with my spec v which is 2003, the taillights do leak water even with the seal that comes on the stock lights. im thinkin of using MP-1 or some other kind of sealant to help this problem. every time i wash my car or it rains the inside starts foggin if the windows are rolled up, really sux in the rain. but ill be takin care of this problem myself very soon. if ya dont want that nasty mildew smell in your car i suggest you do something about it quick.


Yeah I plan on fixing it very soon. I just got the car this past monday night. So with in the next few days I pull the trunk and start sealing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

There's actually a recall out there for leaking trunks. Make an appointment and have them check to see if your car needs the recall done.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

deffinitly check on the recall problem. mine had water in the trunk right off the lot. should need a little sealant on the passenger side rear tire


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

droppinbottom said:


> deffinitly check on the recall problem. mine had water in the trunk right off the lot. should need a little sealant on the passenger side rear tire


I just called my Nissan service dept and they do not have a recall out on leaking trunks. Does any one have a recall number? I know my last Spec V was fixed under warrenty, but I had to call Nissan customer service to get any thing done. The car I have now is off of warrenty. I did however seal around the passenger tail light the other day.


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Not to up on what options Nissan kept through out the years,
but my 97's rear seat folds down. If your's does the same, get
inside the trunk with a flash light and have someone run water
from a garden hose over the rear area. Found my culprit in a
matter of seconds....tail light. My quick fix was using 1/2 inch
weather stripping you find at a parts or hardware store. Just
sandwiched the stripping between housing and sheet metal
with factory sealant still in place and reinstalled housing.
Been a week of constant rain and no more leak.
Also, one other place water likes to get in through...between
rear strut and body. Gasket in between mounting plate and
chassis has a tendency to break apart, allowing water to get
in trunk area while driving. Might want to check this out also.


----------

